# chain work



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

picked up some chains online. was wondering some different workouts i could do with them. any suggestions.
use them on heavy sets? light sets? speed work?

5 foot
5/8 links
25lbs each/ 50lb total


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 30, 2014)

Ask Jolly Jol


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 30, 2014)

Hold the end of one in each hand and put your arms straight out to your sides and flap your arms like a chicken.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

Steel that sounds like a challenge.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2014)

you can use them for speed work or heavy days IMO.  We squatted heavy as hell with 5/8 chains yesterday.  obviously with squat,  bench,  or deadlift when you use chains the weight is getting heavier the further you move it so you have to be fast off the bottom and really blow through the lift.  they work great.  when you lift weight without them it will seem much easier after you train with chains for a bit.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

Could I add them on my 531 routine? On the main lifts?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Could I add them on my 531 routine? On the main lifts?



I don't know man.  If you're gonna run 531 you may be better off sticking to the program to keep from throwing your percentages off.  That's why i'm taking a break from running programs and winging it though.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Could I add them on my 531 routine? On the main lifts?



I don't know man.  If you're gonna run 531 you may be better off sticking to the program to keep from throwing your percentages off.  That's why i'm taking a break from running programs and winging it though.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

I may start going free style too lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2014)

good for dips..wrap them around your neck and go to town


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2014)

Chains are great bro, I bought some heavy haul chain, also 5/8", just a little harder than reg. chain which at 55" long they are just over 27lbs each. I welded the end link to the middle of a 3" long piece of black pipe with the ID of the pipe fitting over the Oly. bar. Fuk, talk about some great lifts! Bench and barbell curl being my favs. The increased resistance moving to the top of the lift is muscle working stuff man. I keep them in my locker at the gym, and pull them out about twice a month. Get some great looks from people like they have never seen them before. Very old school technique. Probably don't need to mention to you not to use galv. pipe...nasty shit!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

They galvy chains. Actually lifted them they are 6 feet 7 foot with the chain attachments that came with them


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 30, 2014)

I like chains but you really need more than you have.  50lb total isn't give you much of the effect.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I like chains but you really need more than you have.  50lb total isn't give you much of the effect.



Pinky only benches 135


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 30, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I like chains but you really need more than you have.  50lb total isn't give you much of the effect.



Just have to add more weight to the bar.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> They galvy chains. Actually lifted them they are 6 feet 7 foot with the chain attachments that came with them



Chains I have are plated either zinc or chromium or a combo of both, no galv.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 30, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Just have to add more weight to the bar.



Ok cool. Do that. I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 31, 2014)

No worm I know what you're saying.. They are light
Could run to the depot and cut 5lb smaller chains to attach to them


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 31, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> No worm I know what you're saying.. They are light
> Could run to the depot and cut 5lb smaller chains to attach to them



Pink you need more chain weight than 50 lbs. because your not ever gonna lift the entire chain off the floor. You use chains with light weight on the bar plus the chains to progressively over load the lift.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 31, 2014)

Then more chains it is. 
Should of done a little more research but that's OK. It's not like gunna throw them away. Like I said can pick up more chain at home depot or craigslist.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 31, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Then more chains it is.
> Should of done a little more research but that's OK. It's not like gunna throw them away. Like I said can pick up more chain at home depot or craigslist.



Maybe Jen has some chains lying around at her place.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Then more chains it is.
> Should of done a little more research but that's OK. It's not like gunna throw them away. Like I said can pick up more chain at home depot or craigslist.



Getting enough chain can get kind of expensive for some people. Cheapest Ive found it is steel supply places if you have one local to you. I usually suggest guys buy bands because you can get a few different bands and do quite a bit with them for a lot less money up front.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 31, 2014)

You can use chains and bands with any program.  The problem with using them with the cube or 531 is that to some degree the authors of those programs went for a "back to basics" type approach with their philosophies.  Lilly and Wendler both did not like the perceived "over complexities" of westside training and created something that they thought was better by being simpler.  So while you can use them, it probably isn't completely in the spirit of the program--and the program is necessarily designed for them to be used regularly.

There isn't a minimum amount of chain that is useful, but chain gets expensive fast.  S4L is correct in that at no point should you suspend all of the chain.  If you do, you will get the full fifty pounds, but it will swing like hell and jack your shit up.  You want to leave enough chain on the floor that it doesn't swing.  

Bands are a lot more convenient.  You can still use your chain with the bands though, just use them at the same time to get the weight addition you want.  But when you are on a heavily regimented program like 531, it will be tough to figure the overall weight.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 31, 2014)

Can I use chains with bands from the top so they cancel each other out?


----------



## Joliver (Mar 31, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Can I use chains with bands from the top so they cancel each other out?



I like to use my elitefts pro strong bands up top and suspend the weight and chain like double ended boxing bag.  Somethings gotta give though....don't be there when it does.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 31, 2014)

i have a clip on the end of each chain. when i want to add more weight i put a 10 pnd plate on each and clip the chain back over itself i normaly have it set so the plate comes off the floor at the halfway point


----------

